
Incentivizing Quality and Impact in Computing Research - luu
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2015/5/186027-incentivizing-quality-and-impact-in-computing-research/
======
davidgerard
Non-mobile link: [http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2015/5/186027-incentivizing-
qu...](http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2015/5/186027-incentivizing-quality-and-
impact-in-computing-research/fulltext)

